# Shouda cut.....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

... open so ya could see the inside of the Empanada. But I was too hongry to be foolin around.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Is that some sort of fusion cuisine? I've never seen an empanada topped with anything...

Fried or baked? What is your filling?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

solid7 said:


> Is that some sort of fusion cuisine? I've never seen an empanada topped with anything...
> 
> Fried or baked? What is your filling?


Baked.

Filled with ground beef, peppers and cheese. I put some home made salsa and sour cream on it.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

My wife is from Argentina. She used to make empanadas with chicken, egg, paprika, green olives, and pimento. I preferred them baked, not fried. Those things are sooooo good....

I don't eat bread anymore, but of all bread-y foods that I could say I miss, empanadas would probably top the list....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice..........


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I like the way you say Hongry. Haven't heard that in 20 years.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great sounds interesting. are they hard to make,do you make the dough yourself or is it sold in stores ?


----------

